# Carolina beach 10/24-10/28



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

I am heading out late October for some camping and fishing at Carolina Beach. This June was the first time I really tried to learn anything about surf fishing. Mostly it was just something to do while the wife enjoyed the beach. I purchased a 6000 baitrunner D and a 12' Heavy ugly stick and loaded it with 30lb braid. I watched video after video about surf casting, and while I was able to cast further than I had been with the $40 rod and reel combos, I'm still only getting about 100' - 150'. I need to practice but I feel that at my skill level, my set up is fine. Feel free to correct me if I am wrong. I fished below the airport at Ocracoke in June and had some pretty good luck, at least more than I have had in the past. I fished almost exclusively with the River Rig that I have read about on this forum. I used shrimp, cut bait, and fleas. It was a toss up between the fleas and the cut bait as to which caught more fish. Anyway, on to some questions for those that fish Carolina Beach and Fort Fisher.

What rigs do you fish with?

Will the fleas be around the last week of October?

Will the frozen fleas work?

If no fleas, what should I use as bait? 

What type of fish will be prevalent that time of the year?

I'm still new at this and probably don't even know all the questions I need to ask so feel free to post any advice. Thanks


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Fleas should still be there unless we have a severe cold snap. I had no problems finding them in the 1st week of October last year. Spots, croaker and whiting should still be around. The Pomps may have gone South already depending on the water temps after this blow. The drum should still be around until the water gets much colder.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Levellinebrad ... Naturally I like your rig and feel its the best double hook rig available, ..... But without the right Rod and practice you're not gonna reach the far bars and keep your fleas on ...... due to the helicopter effect ...... Now 50 yds ain't bad and you may be able to increase that a little .... But most fish are in your range, learn to read the beach and learn to hit your targets, forget distance. Now if you want more distance, switch to a fishfinder rig ..... There are some nice ones, designed by Tommy Farmer along with the rods it takes to get more distance on carolinacastpro.com.
Not sure about Fleas at Carolina Beach this time of year but real fresh shrimp should be available, I personally do not like froze sandfleas, if fleas and fresh shrimp aren't available ..... Use fishbites, sandflea or bloodworm flavor.
One other suggestion, I'm sure I'll take some heat for this ........ Splice in a 3 or 4 ft section of 20 lb fluorocarbon or at least mono between your braid and rig using a double uni or any other good knot these other fisherman use .... That'll increase your catch a little ...
Not sure about the fish around Carolina Beach this time of year, but I think it's pretty good .... Someone else on here knows that better than me ..... Let those circle hooks catch the fish and pay some attention to your lady, I've always failed at that ! Good Luck, River


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys. I definitely liked fishing with the fleas. 

River, I have been drooling over Tommy's rods but I just can't justify the $$$. I am sure they are worth every penny and I keep an eye out for them in the classifieds but it seems nobody ever sells them. 

That river rig worked great for me in June. I'll be using more in October. I was using mono 50lb as a leader. Was that too heavy?


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Levellinebrad ..... I didn't see the size weight you're using, IMO with 3 or 4ozs ... You'll be fine with 25 or 30 and I think you could cut everything in half and be fine, unless you're going after big Drum and using the fishfinder rig. 15 to 20 Lb main line with a 25 or 30 lb shock will give you some distance ... And allow you to use less weight to hold bottom ..... Good luck ... River


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

You'll find "Fleas" from just North of the Old Center Pier,, on southwards, where they haven't renourished the beach down that way... Large Mullet/Drum, (reds & blacks),, very Large Pomps.. On fleas or Fresh Shrimp & bloodworms.. ya might even catch a Grey Trout or 2 down that way.. (Specks too).. Plus what River said...


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

Thanks for the advice guys. I would really like to latch on to something big and actually get it on the beach. I had something on the line my last day at Ocracoke but never got it to shore. It just slowly kept heading NE until the braid broke. I couldn't even straighten the rod or get whatever it was to turn at all. My guess was that it was a huge ray. I'll never know but that's kinda what has me hooked on fishing the surf. Hopefully I'll run into someone in Oct that knows what they are doing and can learn a little.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah a ray feels like you're trying to drag a truck tire in.


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

WOOHOOOOOOO! Heading out in the morning. The jeeps all packed up with rods and water and whatever other crap the wife is bringing. I'm ready to fish!


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Good luck and tight lines!


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

Great day of fishing. Caught 14 fish. Nothing really big but some decent size sheep's head and a few flounder that were about 14". Everything went back into the water.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

ditch the heavy rod..the 10% ers that CATCH the most read the beach,fish the tides(not all day), the right place (10 yards can make the difference), spike their 6 to 8 foot rods..some of the top guys use 6 to 7 foot bait casting med.rod ....abu 5500 and 10 to 12 lb mono, one or 2 hook bottom rigs ,med.to long snood,3 oz. weight, small to med size fleas or FRESH head on shrimp if avaliable,size 1 or 2 eagle claw lazer sharp circle sea hooks.


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

HStew said:


> ditch the heavy rod..the 10% ers that CATCH the most read the beach,fish the tides(not all day), the right place (10 yards can make the difference), spike their 6 to 8 foot rods..some of the top guys use 6 to 7 foot bait casting med.rod ....abu 5500 and 10 to 12 lb mono, one or 2 hook bottom rigs ,med.to long snood,3 oz. weight, small to med size fleas or FRESH head on shrimp if avaliable,size 1 or 2 eagle claw lazer sharp circle sea hooks.


Thanks for the advice hstew. I'm still learning to read the beach. I am basically looking for places where the surf breaks both ways? And fishing to either side of that? I am fishing a double hook rig, I forgot to order some river rigs so I'm using what they sell at true value on Carolina Beach. I do have an 8' rd but it is on its last leg. It's a cheapy combo that I bought about 3 years ago and has been dunked a lot. Maybe I'll buy a new one today. That reel was screaming yesterday.

Please explain to me about fishing the tides. Thanks.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

there are some nice holes on the beach now at kure..one about 100 yd north followed by at least 2 more further north. on the outgoing ,look for a rip current.fish to either side,one of them is likely to produce. the whiting are on the innerside of the outer bar.try first 2 hours of falling tide. size number 2 lazer sharp circle sea at island hdwe.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

headed that way tomorrow(10,26,2015)..3 oz should work good for your set-up 2 is ok if no longshore current... you are camping north end!! state park or beach? Try old center pier site. .


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

I ended up staying at a buddies place. The fishing today was not as good as yesterday but still better than work. We've been at fort Fisher the entire time. I'll be back out tomorrow as well. I'm in a blue jeep wrangler. It's a 4 door. If you see us, stop and say hello. The wife's trying to pressure me into leaving right now. I told her to give me one more hour!


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Look for good fishing when winds North to North East


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

ask your friend if he knows Forest....i'll be staying there


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

Well, the wind is blowing from the north east. It's blowing 20mph. I fished for about 40 minutes. I think it's time for breakfast. I'll head back out in an hour.


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

If like to say a big "thank you" to HStew. He called me today and spent a little time on the phone giving me a bunch of pointers. I do appreciate it.


----------

